# "Bildschirmschoner" abschalten



## JoFl (19. Juli 2002)

Ich habe Mandrake 8.2.
Das System läuft rein auf Kommandozeilenebene. Soweit funzt auch alles, aber irgendwie stellt der ständig den Monitor schwarz.
Da ich aber sehen muss, was er da macht, soll er diesen "Bildschirmschoner" nicht verwenden.

Weiss da jemand, wie man das abschalten kann?

Danke
MfG
Jörg


----------



## melmager (19. Juli 2002)

versuche mal:
setterm -blank 0


----------



## JoFl (22. Juli 2002)

Danke ))

Das war genau das, was ich meinte


----------

